# selling a gun in california?



## wash with gasoline (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello, first post here
I am a wa. state resident and am in california visiting family. I need some money and was wondering if it is possible to sell a handgun to a gun store without a california drivers licence?
I called up gun world in burbank and they said no, then i called up martin bretting in culver city and they said yes. 
Im a little confused and i dont want this to turn into some drama where i show up to sell it and they check it out decide they dont want it and cant give it back to me...
Its registered to me in washington, i have a washington drivers licence, i have a washington cwp.
Im not sure if i need to borrow money from family and sell when i get back to wa. but it would be much nicer if i can just sell down here.

Its a glock 30 if you were curious, thanks


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

California law is pretty strict however some gun laws actually differ in cali from city to city some guns are legal in some cities and some arn't. (may explain why one city would and one wouldn't) Anyway, you can try a pawn shop I sold two that way when I lived there, however I did have to have my Cali DL. Just my experience.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Why not just sell it in WA?

Why do you have to sell it in CA since you're only going to be here for a few days?


----------



## wash with gasoline (Aug 14, 2009)

Im going to be here another 2 weeks, I just borrowed some money from my uncle till i get back to wa.
Hate borrowing money but i will get a much better price not being in a hurry to sell, and wont have to deal with the hasstle.
Thanks for your reply's . dont know how much i will post on here, but at least im registered now:smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Good luck. The economy here in CA is pretty messed up...home foreclosures, unemployment, etc. There are many Californians getting rid of their guns because they have to pay for their bills.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> Good luck. The economy here in CA is pretty messed up...home foreclosures, unemployment, etc. There are many Californians getting rid of their guns because they have to pay for their bills.


I used to sell my guns when I was short on cash, a mistake I will never make again no matter how broke I get.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> Good luck. The economy here in CA is pretty messed up...home foreclosures, unemployment, etc. There are many Californians getting rid of their guns because they have to pay for their bills.


Their plan is working! :smt076


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Kyle1337 said:


> I used to sell my guns when I was short on cash, a mistake I will never make again no matter how broke I get.


+1

I have sold a gun in the past because I needed the money but it was one that I really didn't mind parting with but at this point in my life I have no intention on doing that again. I will sell just about anything else before I sell another gun, fortunately I'm no where near contemplating selling anything.


----------

